# Möglicherweise eine neue Art von Dialern



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

Unter http://www.internetfallen.de/Aktuell/a9/a9.html bzw. im Nachbarforum von Dialerschutz.de ist die Rede von einem Dialer, der statt Mehrwertnummern angeblich Satellitennummern wählt. Wenn das stimmt, dann halte ich das für eine bodenlose Frechheit, da dadurch diverse Sperren "ausgehebelt" werden und Satellitennummern für die Kommunikation und nicht für solche Zwecke gedacht sind. Hat irgendjemand die Möglichkeit den Wahrheitsgehalt des Berichts zu verifizieren?

Sollte es stimmen, müssten sofort rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet werden.


Zitat Anfang:

http://www.internetfallen.de/Aktuell/a9/a9.html



> Neuer Dialer wählt Satellitennummer !!
> 
> Wieder ist ein neuer Abzockerdialer aufgetaucht:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgendjemand die Möglichkeit den Wahrheitsgehalt des Berichts zu verifizieren?


Wer ist Gast? Jedenfalls gibt es dieses Phenomen tatsächlich seit neuestem - ein ganz schön teures Gespenst! Pauschal würde mich interessieren, wer der Nutznießer solcher EMSAT-Verbindungen ist.
Übrigens - da z. B. die DTAG den Vorgang bereits kennt, wird bei Widerspruch des Endkunden dessen Einwand an eine Stelle in Bonn weiter geleitet und dort werden die Vorgänge gesammelt. Offensichtlich werden alle Beschwerdeführer ausgebucht, da man sogar bei der DTAG davon ausgeht, dass kein Zahlungsanspruch vorliegt.


----------



## technofreak (28 November 2003)

> Wer hinter der Satellitenrufnummer steckt ist noch unklar, es handelt sich jedenfalls um
> eine Rufnummer zu EMSAT. Dialerschutzprogramme dürften diesen Dialer wohl noch nicht
> erkennen, hier hilft vermutlich der Dialer-Blocker.



Nicht vermutlich , *sicher * , da der Dialerblocker mit einer Erlaubnisliste arbeitet 
läßt er * keine * Nummer zu, die nicht explizit freigegeben wurde.

siehe auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3333


----------



## sascha (29 November 2003)

> Hat irgendjemand die Möglichkeit den Wahrheitsgehalt des Berichts zu verifizieren?



Ist insofern verifiziert, als dass diese neue Art der Abzocke unabhängig voneinander einer Landesverbraucherzentrale sowie mindestens drei Polizeidienststellen bekannt ist. In einem Fall läuft bereits ein Ermittlungsverfahren.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2003)

*Verzeichnis von internationalen Vorwahlen bzw. Satbetreibern*

Wie im Forum von Dialerschutz.de berichtet wird (http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1741035)

gibt es unter http://www.itu.int/itudoc/itu-t/ob-lists/icc/e164_717.pdf eine Liste von internationalen Landesvorwahlen und Satellitenbetreibern.

Übrigens läßt folgende Zeile im zitierten PDF-Dokument wohl nichts Gutes erwarten:

979 Reserved for the International Premium Rate Service (IPRS)

Hoffentlich kann man diese "Vorwahl" dann kostenlos und schnell sperren. Besser wäre eine Defaultsperre.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

*Inzwischen berichtet auch Heise darüber*

Unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-01.12.03-000/ wird nun auch im Heisenewsticker darüber berichtet.


----------



## technofreak (1 Dezember 2003)

Heise ist nicht ganz auf der Höhe, was Schutzmaßnahmen betrifft:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?ID=1464360&ListID=6646&m=9200601#9200601
tf

PS: auch im Handelsblatt mit Hinweis auf CB 
Illegaler Dialer nutzt Satelliten


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

*Ein altes auf ähnliche Fälle passendes Urteil*

Das hier könnte gut auf solche Fälle passen:

http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030058.htm
LG München I
          Grundurteil vom 10.01.2003

          5 HK O 19188/01
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030058.pdf
          Sittenwidrigkeit von
          Telefonverbindungen

          JurPC Web-Dok. 58/2003

          BGB §§ 138, 812 Abs. 1 S. 1, 818 Abs. 1

                     Leitsatz (der Redaktion)

          Ein Vertrag, durch den die Telefonkunden mittels eines
          angebotenen und beworbenen
          Telekommunikationsdienstes planmäßig mit Gebühren
          für eine besonders teure internationale Verbindung (hier:
          Guinea in Afrika) belastet werden, ohne dass eine solche
          internationale Verbindung den Kunden tatsächlich zur
          Verfügung gestellt und von diesen genutzt wird, ist
          sittenwidrig, wenn durch Benutzung einer
          01055-Vorwahl verschleiert wird, dass der Anruf über
          Guinea in Afrika geleitet wir


----------



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2003)

@Gast 
es wäre äußerst nützlich für beide Seiten, wenn du dich hier anmelden würdest.
Dadurch bestünde die Möglichkeit dir  Infos zukommen zu lassen, die (noch) nicht zur Veröffentlichung 
bestimmt sind.
(Gerade in diesem Fall) 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Zeitungsleser (2 Dezember 2003)

*Ich habe mich angemeldet*

Ich habe mich soeben angemeldet. Hoffentlich hat alles richtig funktioniert.


----------



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Ich habe mich angemeldet*



			
				Zeitungsleser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich soeben angemeldet. Hoffentlich hat alles richtig funktioniert.


Hat es   
siehe PN 
Gruß tf


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2003)

*neue Infos zu Satellitendialern*

Auf der Seite Internetfallen.de ist die Sache anscheinend gelöst worden,
Zitat:
"Die Lösung war so einfach, fast wäre man nicht darauf gekommen. Die Infos von dialerschutz.de ( niederländischer Dialer) und internetfallen.de (italienischer Anbieter) stimmen beide:
Nach hier vorliegenden Informationen handelt es sich um ein “normales” Dialerprogramm eines bekannten niederländischen Dialeranbieters. Stellt man im Dialerverbindungsfenster jedoch die Ländereinstellung von “Deutschland” auf “sonstige Länder” um, wählt das Dialerprogramm nicht die eingestellte 0190er Rufnummer an sondern die Satellitenrufnummer........"

 Also nur Falschbedienung, viel Aufregung um nichts?


----------



## Zeitungsleser (7 Dezember 2003)

*Sat-Dialer*

Auch wenn es sich tatsächlich "nur" um eine angebliche "Fehlbedienung" handeln sollte, halte ich die Aufregung über diese Art von Dialern sehr wohl für gerechtfertigt.

Auch in "sonstigen" Ländern wird man nicht gerne abgezockt. Nachdem ja der Dialer angeblich für (deutschsprachige?) Kochrezepte verwendet wurde, sitzt die "Zielgruppe" ja anzunehmenderweise im entsprechenden Sprachraum. Auch in der Schweiz, in Österreich, in Italien möchte man sich gerne auf eventuelle Sperren verlassen und keine ungewollten Satellitenverbindungen haben.

Ich verweise übrigens noch einmal auf die von mir gepostete URL http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030058.htm 
soweit des Deutsche betrifft.

Gegen Dialer die nicht für Mehrwertdienste vorgesehene Rufnummern benutzen, sollte international vorgegangen werden.


----------

